# Questin Potty Pad



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Excuse spelling just noticed


----------



## Marty_n (Feb 4, 2015)

What kind of cookies do you give them?
They look happy together, are they both toys?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I give them Milo's chicken or beef, For potty Cayenne gets beef, for general training she gets chicken. Bella the older one also gets a cookie when Cayenne goes to Potty Pad. I just want to get it out of the foyer back to the bathroom, any ideas would be appreciated. I am afraid to take the one in the foyer up until I am sure she will go to the bathroom potty pad


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Either take it up so they only have one to go on or slowly start moving the one in the foyer closer and closer to the bathroom until there is only one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, move it every so slowly, like 6-12 inches a day to where you want it to land!


----------

